# Can hcg fall then rise?



## willsmum (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi, Just wondered if someone could help,
I Had my hcg level tested last Monday as i'd had some light bleeding, it was 316. It was repeated on wed and had dropped to 199. Epu told me to go back on mon if bleeding stopped as there could be some of the tissue still inside. The bleeding did stop and today i had really bad morning sickness and my breasts are very tender. I did 2 more hpt's and the test line is as dark as the control line (i did a test on wed and it was a very faint bfp) also clearblue test today has gone up to 2-3 weeks pregnant. I had come to terms that my pregnancy was not viable but i am really confused now. Am also a bit worried it could be tubal, although i have no pain,

wm


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

There are always occasions that things completely surprise us, however it is rare, and I think you need to go off the blood results as they are the most accurate. They will be able to discuss it with you better I'm Monday, but I would try not to test again before then, 

Let me know how you get on,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## willsmum (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Emilycaitlin,
I had my beta hcg done today and it came back at 1600    EPU said they cant explain the rise but im worried it could be ectopic as 1600 is still fairly low for 5 weeks, 4 days. Can you shed any light?
They have said they will scan me in a couple of days but i am going nuts!!!
Wm xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid it's just impossible to say, at least the scan will give a clear picture,

Sorry I can't help more, please let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

